# Old tv series



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Since the weather has been keeping me indoors, I have noticed quite a few of tv remakes of some really old series. Like Magnum P.I. and a few others. Seems like time is going back wards, most of the 24/7 stores are turning out the lights early, time has come to realize, it's costing more money;with less customers coming out at night.


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

JamesF said:


> Since the weather has been keeping me indoors, I have noticed quite a few of tv remakes of some really old series. Like Magnum P.I. and a few others. Seems like time is going back wards, most of the 24/7 stores are turning out the lights early, time has come to realize, it's costing more money;with less customers coming out at night.


Yes, it seems all the ideas for tv shows and movies have all been used ...


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Your right JamesF.
Couldn't sleep the other night so I decided to load up the pup and take a ride into town. On the way in, decided to get me a coffee at our 24hr White Castle. Hmmm...they started closing at 1:00am.
Our 24 HR Kroger now closes at 1am as well.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

sheetz and walmart are the only two 24 hr stores around me. as for old series, I still watch 3's company and mork and mindy.


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

There's a gag in a Rodney Dangerfield movie where they're out drinking and looking for a late night place. They find a place, the sign says OPEN 23 HOURS and the sign turns off as they pull into the lot.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I watch a lot of the old westerns that was around when I was a kid. but I am watching shows thats on netflex. our local wall mart closes at night now.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

I like old westerns I watch at least 2 or 3 a night


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Sienfeld and Last Man Standing. Still have a Great Scot near by that stays open 24hrs.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

The Burger King near me just went open 24 Hrs. The WalMart still is. So are Circle K and Sheetz.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Pathetic! Where do ya buy bacon at 4AM. anymore?--Tim


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

fastwater said:


> Your right JamesF.
> Couldn't sleep the other night so I decided to load up the pup and take a ride into town. On the way in, decided to get me a coffee at our 24hr White Castle. Hmmm...they started closing at 1:00am.
> Our 24 HR Kroger now closes at 1am as well.


Quickiewawa, you remind me of Bill Murray in the movie, Groundhog Day. (I think) Where they pull in to the drivethru for a order of flapjacks.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Lazy 8 said:


> Quickiewawa, you remind me of Bill Murray in the movie, Groundhog Day. (I think) Where they pull in to the drivethru for a order of flapjacks.


Well...back in the day on a good Fri or Sat night, come closin time, just couldn't go home until I had me one of them good Barnyard Busters from Tee Jays or hit the W.C. Lounge(White Castle) for some sliders.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

fastwater said:


> Well...back in the day on a good Fri or Sat night, come closin time, just couldn't go home until I had me one of them good Barnyard Busters from Tee Jays or hit the W.C. Lounge(White Castle) for some sliders.


Back when I was a carpenter, we helped build the Celeist (sp?) Center where the have the entertainment during the Ohio State Fair. We finished up right at fair time one year and White Castle had their tent right across from us. The owner of the company I was working for said, c'mon guys, I'm buying.
I had 1/2 dozen chezburgers. They tasted alright to be at the time...and they tasted the same at 2 am when all of a sudden I sat bolt-upright in bed and burped them out. The taste was the same as when I ate them for lunch. 
That was the last time I had any sliders. Nasty bugers.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

^^^You gotta dump down some onion chips with them.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Oh those sit up burps!!! 3.2 beer chasers...MMMm


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

ress said:


> Oh those sit up burps!!! 3.2 beer chasers...MMMm


Yes, those were the days...ill always want to forget!


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)




----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

Reminds me of a joke, 2 guys pull into a store that has a sign, "open 24 hours". They go up to the door as an employee is locking up for the night. says "sorry, we're closed". The guys say, "but the sign says open 24 hours!?" The employee says, "not in a row!"


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

Then there's I Dream of Jeanie, which managed to get away with playing with the subject of dominance.

If I had Barbara Eden in a bottle, I'd move the vodka to the cellar to make room in the cabinet.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

most of the new shows are so pathetic that they're almost unwatchable ... what does it tell you when you have 150+ channels and the best stuff you can find is re-runs of the Lone Ranger and Perry Mason ... the writers now are so poor they can't come up with anything new and you can't improve on the classics so they try to make the classics into todays format and it doesn't work ... between the writers and the audience neither of them has an attention span of more than 11 minutes ... between that and the censors making sure we don't get any funny ideas, half the good shows from back in the day could never be shown now ... All In The Family, Soap, Sanford and Son, Married With Children and tons of others would be banned for content, God forbid we have anything that could be construed by some bleeding heart as sexual or racial innuendo and twist little Johhnys mind that's already turned to mush from 12 hours of video games every day not to mention unlimited access to all manner of porn


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

America is very prude...pc you might say...very modest not only in what we say and see but how we interact...how we touch....(we dont like it) ...we take pride in our freedoms but our culture is very standoffish compared to non americans.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Andy Griffith Show. Could watch it all day long..


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

The Virginian, Big Valley, The Rifleman, Bonanza, Gunsmoke! These are shows my father watched weekly and shows that I grew up on.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

polebender said:


> The Virginian, Big Valley, The Rifleman, Ponderosa, Gunsmoke! These are shows my father watched weekly and shows that I grew up on.


I enjoy watching all the above.

I started watching black lighting. but when they showed the 2 women in bed together I changed channels. its just not something I wanted my 11 and 9 yr old granddaughters watching. this crap should be on late night for older viewers. if they are going to cram homosexuality down our throats then at least show it late night.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

Fred Gynne and Al Lewis played opposite each other in Car 54 Where Are You, and in The Munsters.

Someone pointed out that the Munsters were monsters trying to be ordinary people, while the Adams Family were ordinary people trying to be monsters.


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

sherman51 said:


> its just not something I wanted my 11 and 9 yr old granddaughters watching.


back in the 90's when my kids were little, my grandmother was in from out of town and we were visiting in the kitchen and the children were watching "the simpsons" on tv. my grandmother got up and went into the living room and changed the channel without saying a word. we nor the children didn't say a word because that was grandma and you didn't mess with her.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

My dad snuck benny hill on and mom would come in and give him "the look"

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

polebender said:


> The Virginian, Big Valley, The Rifleman, Ponderosa, Gunsmoke! These are shows my father watched weekly and shows that I grew up on.


Ponderosa. I take it you meant "Bonanza". That was the ranch's name, right?


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

The timing of the theme to Gilligan's Island matches perfectly with Amazing Grace. 

Try it: Amazing grace how sweet the sound that saved a wretch like me ...


----------



## spikeg79 (Jun 11, 2012)

All Thumbs said:


> back in the 90's when my kids were little, my grandmother was in from out of town and we were visiting in the kitchen and the children were watching "the simpsons" on tv. my grandmother got up and went into the living room and changed the channel without saying a word. we nor the children didn't say a word because that was grandma and you didn't mess with her.


My grandma loved the Simpsons, Marge was her favorite character, my Aunt on the other hand said that was satan's show  . The aunt one time had the nerve to turn the channel when the simpsons were on when she and the kids were visiting and Grandma said turn it back and if you don't like it you can leave lol.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

I'll take any of the ole TV Westerns any day of the week instead of these "reality" shows.


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

Candid Camera had some good gags


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

NCbassattack said:


> Ponderosa. I take it you meant "Bonanza". That was the ranch's name, right?


Yes! You know what I mean! Lol!


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

If I am not mistaken, it was one of the first shows in color.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

wagon train is one of my favorite shows to watch. but now they show the same shows over and over.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

Old-school kinetic entertainment


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

watching wyatt erp right now, not only has t v gone stale but the commercials are pure ****, I mean I don't have cable and all the comms are for lung cancer, chrons, if you take this drug, blah blah....c mon what happened to healthy light hearted ? like butter commercials and cereal and dish soap..


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

I have been watching Adam 12 almost every day at lunch time for years, and the Rifle man in the afternoon, Rawhide is always good and
Wanted Dead Or Alive.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Remember when some cartoon character like Daffy Duck would be standing in front of a foreign firing squad smoking a cigarette?
Them days is gone I say, gone. Pay attention to me boy, I'm trying to teach ya something here.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

So how many shells did the Rifleman's rifle hold? 12?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

What about Death Valley Days, The Real McCoys and the Beverly Hillbillies? Cartoons were big with Top Cat, Flintstones and Jetsons... 

Also McHales Navy and Lassie Alfred Hitchcock. And the scary "Outer Limits"


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Dragnet anyone???


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Snakecharmer said:


> So how many shells did the Rifleman's rifle hold? 12?





Snakecharmer said:


> So how many shells did the Rifleman's rifle hold? 12?


13...what'd I win. Chicken dinner? Roho style?


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Lazy 8 said:


> 13...what'd I win. Chicken dinner? Roho style?


Don't make me tell Roho y'all are smackin on him!


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

Lazy 8 said:


> Remember when some cartoon character like Daffy Duck would be standing in front of a foreign firing squad smoking a cigarette?
> Them days is gone I say, gone. Pay attention to me boy, I'm trying to teach ya something here.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

fastwater said:


> Don't make me tell Roho y'all are smackin on him!


My lips'll be smackin!!!


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

OSUdaddy said:


>


Oh my goodness!


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

in 1991 i made my daughter into a dancing cigarettes pack of winstons for halloween - this was 4th grade for her and she won 1st place - she would be expelled today


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Snakecharmer said:


> So how many shells did the Rifleman's rifle hold? 12?


I thought those rifles held 15 total with one in the chamber. but I've made a mistake before but I've never been wrong.



Lazy 8 said:


> My lips'll be smackin!!!


you better not mess with roho he's one bad dude. his lips might be smakin on you.
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Lazy 8 said:


> 13...what'd I win. Chicken dinner? Roho style?


I'll get you an order of Scooter's Junior French Fries but you have to eat them all.



sherman51 said:


> I thought those rifles held 15 total with one in the chamber. but I've made a mistake before but I've never been wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chuck was pulling the trigger too fast for me to keep up plus I can only count to 12....


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

hahahaha movie guns don't run out of ammo hahaha, hey I was watching wanted dead or alive and there was a women wearing a plastic hair clip in the back of her bun.. oops and one time watching paladin way out in the distance in the hills was a farm tractor sitting on the hill hahaha laughed my butt off......now im from Hollywood and have run around with the movie stars kids spent lots of time sneaking around warner bros and the foot hills where shows were made .. really fun stuff...…..I love the big foam rocks they use, and buildings that are just the fronts. remember dr kildare my buddy harry and I threw dry ice in his pool one day, and then we would slide on the set where they shot adams family , there is was a big dragon under the steps and when they yanked the rope the stairs would pop up and dragon would appear, we would yank the rope until we had to run and hide,,,mchales navy was shot on a little pond, one day we got ahold of some of those capsules you put in your mouth and smash and it looks like blood ...hahahah great stuff my bud and I looking like a couple zombies. lots of fun oh yeah movie guns don't recoil hahahah


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Snakecharmer said:


> So how many shells did the Rifleman's rifle hold? 12?


Fun fact, back in the day when the Rifleman was on prime time, Dad asked us kids how many shots ol Chuck fired at the beginning of the show. We would guess, be wrong, and have to wait until next week to guess again. 
Today, kids go to Uboob and guess whenever they want to.
Remember having to wait? Remember summer reruns? Remember the new cars and tv shows came out in the fall?


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

Hey bustedrod, some Zappa for ya


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

OSUdaddy said:


>


Pretty funny that a cigarette company would advertise on a cartoon show....It was prime time though...


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Lazy 8 said:


> 13...what'd I win. Chicken dinner? Roho style?


I have to take back your prize....Google says 12 shots and we know the internet is never wrong!

McCain fires *12 shots* from his rifle during the opening credits: *seven shots* in the first close-up and five more as the camera switches to another view.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Lazy 8 said:


> Fun fact, back in the day when the Rifleman was on prime time, Dad asked us kids how many shots ol Chuck fired at the beginning of the show. We would guess, be wrong, and have to wait until next week to guess again.
> Today, kids go to Uboob and guess whenever they want to.
> Remember having to wait? Remember summer reruns? Remember the new cars and tv shows came out in the fall?


So he fired 12 shots but the sound track had 13..Hmmm....Good reading on the weapon!

From Wikipedia....

*Rifle[edit]*
Westerns were popular when _The Rifleman_ premiered, and producers tried to find gimmicks to distinguish one show from another. _The Rifleman'_s gimmick was a modified Winchester Model 1892 rifle, with a large ring lever drilled and tapped for a set screw. The lever design allowed him to cock the rifle by spinning it around his hand. In addition, the screw could be positioned to depress the trigger every time he worked the lever, allowing for rapid fire, emptying the magazine in under five seconds during the opening credits on North Fork's main street.

The trigger-trip screw pin was used in two configurations: with the screw head turned inside (close to the trigger) or, more often, outside the trigger guard with a locknut on the outside (to secure its position). In some episodes, the screw was removed, when rapid-fire action was not required. When properly adjusted, the screw “squeezed” the trigger when the lever was fully closed. The rapid-fire mechanism was originally designed to keep Connors from puncturing his finger with the trigger as he quickly cycled the action of the rifle. With this modification, it was not necessary for Connors to pull the trigger for each shot and therefore he did not have to place his finger in harm's way.

The rifle may have appeared in every episode, but it was not always fired; some plots did not require violent solutions (for example, one involving Mark's rigid new teacher). McCain attempts to solve as many problems as possible without resorting to shooting, yet still manages to kill 120 villains over the show's five-year run. It is notable that McCain almost never carried a pistol.

The rifle was an anachronism, as the show was set 12 years before John Browning designed any such rifle.

The rifle used on the set of _The Rifleman_, an 1892 Winchester caliber .44-40 carbine with a standard 20-inch barrel, appeared with two different types of lever. The backwards, round-D-style loop was used in the early episodes. Sometimes the rifle McCain uses has a saddle ring (the purpose of this ring is to allow a mounted soldier to carry the rifle via a sling over the opposite shoulder, keeping the rifle at the ready while his hands are free to hold the reins). The lever style later changed to a flatter lever (instead of the large loop) with no saddle ring.

McCain fires 12 shots from his rifle during the opening credits: seven shots in the first close-up and five more as the camera switches to another view. The blank cartridges are shorter than standard cartridges, so the magazine will hold more of the blanks. The soundtrack contained a dubbed 13th shot, to allow the firing to end with a section of the theme music. The rifle was chambered for the .44-40 W.C.F. (Winchester Center Fire) cartridge, which was used in both revolvers and rifles.[10] He could supposedly fire off his first round in three-tenths of a second, which certainly helped in a showdown.


Rifle replica
Gunsmith James S. Stembridge modified two Model 1892s for use in regular and close-up filming.[11] In addition, a Spanish-made Gárate y Anitúa "El Tigre" lever action, a near-copy of the Model 1892, was modified for use as a knockabout gun. The El Tigre is seen in scenes where the rifle is in a saddle scabbard and is not drawn; and in stunts where the rifle was thrown to the ground, used as a club, or in any stunt where there was the possibility of damage to the original Winchester 1892s.[12] These three rifles were the only ones used by Connors during the run of the series.

The now-defunct Stembridge Gunsmiths provided the rifles and ammunition. Ammunition was quarter-load 5-in-1 blank cartridges containing smokeless powder, which did not produce the thick clouds of smoke the genuine black powder cartridges of the 1880s did. Most (if not all) of the sound effects for the rifle shots were dubbed, which is why the rifle sounded so different from the other gunshots on the show.

The 1892 Winchester is a top-eject rifle (opening the action by pushing the finger-lever forward moves the bolt rearward and thereby opens the top of the receiver). Loaded rounds or empty cases from the chamber eject straight up when the lever is pushed fully open (forward). When Connors cycled the action by spinning the rifle to his side, the cartridge in the action could fall out. Therefore, the rifle was modified with a plunger, which would hold the round in place.

The Winchester Model 1892 rifle was designed by John Moses Browning and, other than general appearance, it has nothing in common with earlier lever-action rifles using the same class of cartridges. The significant improvement was the addition of vertical lugs that securely lock the bolt and receiver when the gun fires. Winchester originally produced this gun from 1892 to 1941; total production was slightly over 1,000,000. 27 variations in five chamberings were made over the course of production, but the basic design was largely unaltered. As with the earlier Model 1873, the light and handy Model 1892 was chambered for handgun cartridges, favored by many Westerners to simplify ammunition supply problems by using the same cartridge in both a handgun and a rifle. The Model 1892 was replaced by the Browning-designed Model 1894, which also had an impressive manufacturing history, with over 7,000,000 produced; it is still being produced to this day by a successor to Winchester. The Model 94's popularity and long production history may be related to its being the first Winchester to be designed for the then-new "smokeless" powder.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Who was a fan of the "Man from U.N.C.L.E."? 

For 500 OGF points and no cheating….What did U.N.C.L.E. stand for?


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

Snakecharmer said:


> It was prime time though


fred and wima was the first couple on prime time to sleep in the same bed


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

alex that was so cool ,, I like zappa and im pretty sure I have seen at least 90 % of those monster and sci fi flicks. that was a brain blast, hahaha I liked u n cl e but cant remember what it means  red green was funny , so much good stuff


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

United Network Command For Law And Enforcement

Man From Uncle


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

fireline said:


> United Network Command For Law And Enforcement
> 
> Man From Uncle


Ding Ding....Somewhere in my mother's house s/b my U.N.C.L.E. ID Card


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Snakecharmer said:


> Who was a fan of the "Man from U.N.C.L.E."?
> 
> For 500 OGF points and no cheating….What did U.N.C.L.E. stand for?


I liked the man from U.N.C.L.E. it was one of the good ones. I also liked magnum pi. I don't think the new magnum will be as good as it was with tom Selleck.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Snakecharmer said:


> So he fired 12 shots but the sound track had 13..Hmmm....Good reading on the weapon!
> 
> From Wikipedia....
> 
> ...


Where my fries?


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

As little Timbo growing up, I couldn't wait until next week, same Bat-time, same Bat-channel!
I always wanted to be those 2 kids on the show from FL? With the "skiff" and the dolphin.
Also, let alone how many shots ol Chuck took, how many guys did he knock off? One or two a week? 
Paladin, Have Gun Will Travel.
Uncle Timbo, Have Seeds Will Travel.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Roadrunner & Coyote, Daffy, Pink Panther, and my favorite was Rocky and Bullwinkle.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

PromiseKeeper said:


>


Hey PK! Good to see ya brother!
Thanks for the Flipper linky!


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I remember one Christmas that all of us kids left church early one sun night and walked home in the snow to watch bananza with the little people that looked like elves. bananza was one of my favorite shows back then.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

sherman51 said:


> I remember one Christmas that all of us kids left church early one sun night and walked home in the snow to watch bananza with the little people that looked like elves. bananza was one of my favorite shows back then.
> sherman


I never understood why they burned the map in the beginning of the show, but I thought it was neat.


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

Then, there was Rowan and Martin's Laugh-In from beautiful downtown Burbank.

For those of you too young for the hippie days, the -in suffix was added to make things like "sit-in" which were events similar to the Occupy movement.

Laugh-In was a total goofball show. They had a lot of running gags like "sock it to me" and they even got Richard Nixon to make a cameo saying that.






They got famous people to play against character.


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

one of laugh-in's catch phrases by flip wilson - "Here come de judge" inspired pontiac to create an orange GTO called the judge - it also inspired baskin robbins to create the flavor of ice cream called "Here come de fudge"


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

https://www.americancarcollector.com/profile/1969-pontiac-gto-judge


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

I heard the GTO was popular in West Virginia. Someone told them it meant Going To Ohio!


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Love the old shows. Some of the new stuff is pure crap. On a side note while evacuating NC because of Hurricane Florance we stopped in Mount Airy(Mayberry). Ate at the Snappy Lunch which was mentioned on the show and took a tour in the squad car which was interesting. Interesting fact the actress who played Thelma Lou actually lives there.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

PromiseKeeper said:


> I heard the GTO was popular in West Virginia. Someone told them it meant Going To Ohio!


you should have saved that one for lazy on the uncle timbo thread, LOL.
sherman


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

I hate canned laughter!


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

I used too live in burbank


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

There is some hate for Ohio, especially in Texas and South Carolina. I don't understand why. Oh well, to them I say something beginning with F and ending with a personal address, as in "you".


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

ress said:


> I hate canned laughter!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Lazy 8 said:


> As little Timbo growing up, I couldn't wait until next week, same Bat-time, same Bat-channel!
> I always wanted to be those 2 kids on the show from FL? With the "skiff" and the dolphin.
> Also, let alone how many shots ol Chuck took, how many guys did he knock off? One or two a week?
> Paladin, Have Gun Will Travel.
> Uncle Timbo, Have Seeds Will Travel.


I figured you to be a Mr. Ed guy.....


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I liked The Lone Ranger,especially Tonto. The first Ford Mustang was introduced in a commercial on Bewitched. It is now 10:00 pm do you know where your children are?


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

You guys remember 'Chiller Theatre'?
On back in the 60's-70's.
Remember back in the early 60's when it came on every Sat night all us kids would sit in the living room with bowls of popcorn mom had made, eyes glued to the black and white TV with the rabbit ear antenna(with the finely tuned attached coat hanger on top)getting scared to death. And not one person moved for the duration of that nights horror flick cause if someone got up the TV reception went haywire.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

fastwater said:


> You guys remember 'Chiller Theatre'?
> On back in the 60's-70's.
> Remember back in the early 60's when it came on every Sat night all us kids would sit in the living room with bowls of popcorn mom had made, eyes glued to the black and white TV with the rabbit ear antenna(with the finely tuned attached coat hanger on top)getting scared to death. And not one person moved for the duration of that nights horror flick cause if someone got up the TV reception went haywire.


 Those were some good times! And now we complain about losing satellite reception. Friday and Saturday nights were the times we looked forward to get the crap scared out of us. Or simple nonsense that the shows entertained us with.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

That's what little sisters were for! They never said do it your self. We had 7 in our family and in our house the boys didn't do girl work... I know it was wrong but it was in the mid 60's and in Hardin County.


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

There was Yancy Derringer, the lead character was a riverboat gambler and general man of adventure.






He carried a Derringer pistol. He had an Indian sidekick who packed a shotgun. There would be a gunfight on some dock, guys hiding behind bales or barrels and exchanging pistol fire like ksssht ksssht and them BOOM and everything went quiet.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Some others we used to watch when I was young.

Have Gun Will Travel
Bat Masterson
Wagon Train
Death Valley
Roy Rogers
World of Giants


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Used to like most westerns that had Walter Brennan in them.
Got a big kick out of him.
Here he is imitating John Wayne to Dean Martin in Rio Bravo:


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Snakecharmer said:


> I figured you to be a Mr. Ed guy.....


And I figured you'd be like a Haney guy from Petticoat Junction.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

fastwater said:


> You guys remember 'Chiller Theatre'?
> On back in the 60's-70's.
> Remember back in the early 60's when it came on every Sat night all us kids would sit in the living room with bowls of popcorn mom had made, eyes glued to the black and white TV with the rabbit ear antenna(with the finely tuned attached coat hanger on top)getting scared to death. And not one person moved for the duration of that nights horror flick cause if someone got up the TV reception went haywire.


Jiffy Pop? Remember when the picture would roll and you'd have to get up and go over and whack the tuner?


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

PromiseKeeper said:


> I heard the GTO was popular in West Virginia. Someone told them it meant Going To Ohio!


GTO....get tools out. My buddy had a 67 with a 321 (I think) it had 3 deuces on it and it would poop and get!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Lazy 8 said:


> Jiffy Pop? *Remember when the picture would roll and you'd have to get up and go over and whack the tuner?*


Yes sir!!!
We had an adjustable, roller knob that you could turn to adjust the rolling. Go to far one way, it rolled down, go to far the other way, it rolled up. Secret was if it was rolling fast one way, you turned the knob until the rolling got slower economic and slower. Go just a smidgen to far, it would start rolling the other way. Then if someone got up and didn't tip toe through the room, it started rolling again.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Lazy 8 said:


> And I figured you'd be like a Haney guy from Petticoat Junction.


I resemble that remark...


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

Lazy 8 said:


> Remember when the picture would roll and you'd have to get up and go over and whack the tuner?


when we got married 42 years ago we had a 12" black and white with at least a roll of aluminum foil on each "ear". it still would go out now and then and the wife would get a new roll of foil out and pull about a foot or two out and wave, drag, rub it across the ears. plan z if that didn't work, she would chase me out of the room because i was bad luck for laughing so hard at her. i have to confess that it did come into focus after i left.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Remember the antenna motor on top the tv? That was high tech!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I remember using a clothes hanger on the ceiling for our antenna. didnt work real good but good enough to get 3 channels. but there was more good things to watch on those 3 channels that the hundreds we get now. so many of the new shows promote gays violence and sex.
sherman


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

Do not adjust your computer screen. 

https://www.metv.com/stories/please...t-patterns-and-technical-difficulties-screens


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

I am not, not going to put "wife + foil" into Google.

Back toward topic, Elizabeth Montgomery was hawt.

https://www.google.com/search?q=eli...S7wKHUVzAKkQ_AUIDigB&biw=854&bih=369&dpr=1.88


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)




----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Lazy 8 said:


> And I figured you'd be like a Haney guy from Petticoat Junction.


I had the hot's for Bobbi Jo


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Snakecharmer said:


> I had the hot's for Bobbi Jo


Olivia newton john was and still is the one I have the hots for. she danced her way into my heart. the thing is my wife knows I have the hots for her.
sherman


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

fastwater said:


> You guys remember 'Chiller Theatre'?
> On back in the 60's-70's.
> Remember back in the early 60's when it came on every Sat night all us kids would sit in the living room with bowls of popcorn mom had made, eyes glued to the black and white TV with the rabbit ear antenna(with the finely tuned attached coat hanger on top)getting scared to death. And not one person moved for the duration of that nights horror flick cause if someone got up the TV reception went haywire.


when I was a kid they advertised monster shows I wanted to watch. it was called the early show and came on at 4:00. so I would get up early to watch the show but nothing was on tv at that time. weeks later I found out it was on in the afternoon. I was so mad. but for a young kid the early show should be in the morning, LOL.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

OK how about when there was no programming and the stations would just broadcast a test pattern?

You could use knobs on the back of the TV to tweak the settings on the set to adjust the image.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

scioto_alex said:


> OK how about when there was no programming and the stations would just broadcast a test pattern?
> 
> You could use knobs on the back of the TV to tweak the settings on the set to adjust the image.


I sure am thankful we don't have to mess with those anymore. tv's has come a long way baby.
sherman


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

they say that tesla invented the first remote control but i think my dad invented it. we would watch tv and he would say - go change the channel. after awhile you learned to stay there until he approved it because he changed his mind to put it back quite often. luckily there were only 3 channels and then eventually 4 channels.


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

Yeah and you had to kind of rattle the channel switch to get a good signal ...

In Columbus we had an early interactive cable system called Qube. Instead of a tuner on the TV, there was a box, wired to the TV, with buttons to change channels or you could respond to quizzes or surveys.

I mean, wired as in tethered to the TV, it was not a remote.


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

I always loved good clean comedy, .who couldn't love Red Skeleton's, Freddie the Freeloader, Sheriff Deadeye, Klem Kadilhopper, may he RIP. Also along the same lines were Carol Burdett and Tim Conway, Good clean comedy at it's best.. Also loved the old western series and still watch the reruns, Rifleman, The Rebel, Wanted Dead or Alive, Broken Arrow. Also loved Twilight Zone. I think we got our first tv around 54 or 55. A black and white with like a 15 inch screen in a really nice cabinet with radio and record player all made in the USA. We lived in southern W.Va at the time so that meant running a line to the top of the mountain, cutting the top out of a tree and mounting the antenna to the tree. Anytime night or day if a tree limb or weed would get into the wires, up the hill one of would go to clear the line or else it was the radio for the rest of the night..


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

Frank Zappa;

I am gross and perverted
I'm obsessed 'n deranged
I have existed for years
But very little has changed
I'm the tool of the Government
And industry too
For I am destined to rule
And regulate you

I may be vile and pernicious
But you can't look away
I make you think I'm delicious
With the stuff that I say
I'm the best you can get
Have you guessed me yet?
I'm the slime oozin' out
From your TV set

You will obey me while I lead you
And eat the garbage that I feed you
Until the day that we don't need you
Don't go for help . . . no one will heed you
Your mind is totally controlled
It has been stuffed into my mold
And you will do as you are told
Until the rights to you are sold

That's right, folks , Don't touch that dial!

Well, I am the slime from your video
Oozin' along on your livin' room floor

I am the slime from your video
Can't stop the slime, people, lookit me go

I am the slime from your video
Oozin' along on your livin' room floor

I


----------



## Demoratics (Jun 8, 2021)

Old TV series are my favorite!!! I have always liked watching and binging on them but lately, I have noticed that TV channels don't put them on anymore. I was starting to miss them and I thought I would not be able to watch them anymore. A friend of mine suggested I try websites like simplyswitch.com that give you access to every channel around the world for a small monthly fee and let you choose whatever content you like. I have been using these websites ever since and I managed to rewatch a lot of my favorite TV series that I have not watched in a very long time.


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Those old series are about as old as this post.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I think Demoratics might be spam.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Think you might be right...


----------

